# Our Anniversary....



## GonnaSmoke (May 29, 2021)

...is today. 38 years I've been putting up with that woman plus the 2 years we dated.... No cooking today, we're going out and let someone else cook for us.
To my wife, I LOVE YOU now and forever.....


----------



## 912smoker (May 29, 2021)

CONGRATULATIONS 
To both of you !! You've stood the rest of time .


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 29, 2021)

congrats. Hell of an accomplishment


----------



## smokerjim (May 29, 2021)

congrads, have a happy one, enjoy that dinner


----------



## noboundaries (May 29, 2021)

Congrats! Enjoy the dinner out and those moments that build another memory together.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 29, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## bigfurmn (May 29, 2021)

Enjoy having someone else do the cooking!!!


----------



## sandyut (May 29, 2021)

that is a big deal!  Congrats!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2021)

Congrats GS !!
You're catching up now!!
Only 14 years to go!!
52 years here.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (May 29, 2021)

Congrats and many more in the making.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 29, 2021)

Congratulations.
Wifey reminds me periodically that we're approaching our 30th next April.


GonnaSmoke said:


> ...
> To my wife, I LOVE YOU now and forever.....


About 40 years ago i read a newspaper columnist piece and really wished I had saved it.
The bottom line was "I will never understand what women see in men." Ain't that the truth?


----------



## MJB05615 (May 29, 2021)

Congrats!  Hope you had a great time.  We just had our 36th last month.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 29, 2021)

Congrats! Hitting 33 years next month and she only tried to Divorce me Once!...JJ


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 30, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Congratulations.
> Wifey reminds me periodically that we're approaching our 30th next April.
> About 40 years ago i read a newspaper columnist piece and really wished I had saved it.
> The bottom line was "I will never understand what women see in men." Ain't that the truth?


I just don't understand what she sees in me and I know that I'll never be able to replace her...
For our 30th, we did an Alaskan cruise. It was fantastic and I hope to do it again. My wife has been mentioning our 40th for the last week or so, so we'll see what she has in mind...


chef jimmyj said:


> Congrats! Hitting 33 years next month and she only tried to Divorce me Once!...JJ


Anybody who's been married more than a month has probably experienced some marital discourse. Marriages don't last as long as ours without surviving some ups and downs.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2021)

Congrats on the anniversary. We hit our 36th wonderful year together this June.

Chris


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 30, 2021)

Thank you all for the kind words.

For dinner, we made the drive to Lexington to try out Griffin Chophouse. Pretty good place to eat, service was good, and food was excellent.

For an appetizer, we ordered Bacon Steak, which is crispy pork belly. They top it with maple/horseradish glaze and gremolata. It was pretty good and I'd get that again or maybe try their Brisket Candy which is brisket burnt ends.

For our main courses, wife got seared crab cakes served with corn puree, creole remoulade, and a side of asparagus with dried tomatoes. I got the aged ribeye med-rare, baked sweet potato, and roasted cauliflower. More than enough food for us to share and bring home leftovers. Everything was excellent, but sorry, but no pictures.

Great night with my wife....


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2021)

Congrats!
Enjoy your Anniversary dinner!
I’ve been married to Judy for 56 years, & we have been together since the 7th grade!
Time sure does fly by!
Al


----------



## noboundaries (May 30, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Thank you all for the kind words.
> 
> For dinner, we made the drive to Lexington to try out Griffin Chophouse. Pretty good place to eat, service was good, and food was excellent.
> 
> ...



With that description, I feel like I was there and now I'm ready to raid the doggie bags! Outstanding post. Congrats on a successful night out with the love of your life.


----------

